# Realtek ALC256 HDA noise on headphone jack



## TLoe (Jan 15, 2020)

I've had this issue for a while. Computer is a Dell XPS 13 with a intel card.

I've seen some had luck by setting mixer pcm 50:100 , but that doesn't do anything here.. But they have also posted about changing to headphone with sysctl hw.snd.default_unit.. after I added the device hints below to make it auto detect jack output it does not set up a separate default_unit for the headphones..


```
➜  src cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```

relevant in /boot/loader.conf and /boot/device.hints:

```
➜  src cat /boot/loader.conf | grep hda
hint.hdacc.1.disabled=1
➜  src cat /boot/device.hints| grep hda
hint.hdaa.0.nid33.config="as=2 seq=15"
```
output from verbose dmsg:


```
➜  ~ dmesg | grep 'hda\|pcm'
hdac0: wake_prep disabled wake for \134_SB_.PCI0.HDAS (S5)
hdac0: <Intel Kaby Lake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xdc328000-0xdc32bfff,0xdc300000-0xdc30ffff at device 31.3 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x1028, device: 0x075b
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 271 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 9, ISS 7, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x1028075b
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60160 6  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 20 90170120 2  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 40700001 0  1  Modem-handset None  Unknown 0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 33 02211030 3  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patching pin config nid=33 0x02211030 -> 0x0221102f
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a60160 6  0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 19 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 20 90170120 2  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 33 0221102f 2  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Black   0
hdaa0: 2 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (2) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=33 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 1 (6) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=18 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0:  Pin 33 traced to DAC 2 and hpredir 0
hdaa0: Association 0 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (6)
hdaa0:  Pin 18 traced to ADC 7
hdaa0: Association 1 (6) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 1 (6)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 18 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Headphones redirection for association 0 nid=33 using unsolicited responses.
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=33 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: Redirect output to: headphones
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0060 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=33 [pin: Headphones (Black Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 7
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=7 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=36 [audio selector] [src: monitor]
pcm0:              + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] [src: monitor]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -65/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -65/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -65/0dB (88 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl  8 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  18 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -17/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in   0): -17/30dB (64 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  18 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Mixer "monitor":
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
pcm0: Automatically set rec source to: monitor
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
hdacc1: disabled via hints entry
```


----------



## TLoe (Jan 15, 2020)

Forgot my version


```
➜  ~ uname -a
FreeBSD T 12.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

